# TT Quattro 6 speed first gear issue



## Govt-Cheese (Oct 13, 2009)

The last couple times I drove my TT (2002 Quattro six speed) I've had some difficulties getting the transmission into 1st gear only. It doesn't always happen but it happens a lot now. It feels like I'm hitting something in there trying to get into first... No issue getting into any other gear. Does this sound like the dreaded shift fork issue? Thanks. (Also posted in Manual Transmission forum, no response there so far.)


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Govt-Cheese said:


> The last couple times I drove my TT (2002 Quattro six speed) I've had some difficulties getting the transmission into 1st gear only. It doesn't always happen but it happens a lot now. It feels like I'm hitting something in there trying to get into first... No issue getting into any other gear. Does this sound like the dreaded shift fork issue? Thanks. (Also posted in Manual Transmission forum, no response there so far.)


Hey mate, first thing I would do is perform a linkage adjustment and check that the shaft that protrudes from the transmission hasn't stripped out the teeth of the gear selector..

If you haven't done this before, you need to lock the shifter in the cabin with a long nail or other skinny object. You then proceed to adjust the linkage in the engine bay. I'm sure there are a number of tutorials out there, but I found this one helpful when installing Forge short shifter.

PDF
http://www.dieselgeek.com/v/install_guides/sigmasixinstall.pdf

YouTube video series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5EMACf8tKQ&feature=plcp

Atleat you can try this without spending any money, and doesn't take long to do. Hope that resolves your trouble!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, not a shift fork issue. Broken shift fork either leaves you stuck in one gear, or unable to select two gears, 1 and 2, 3 and 4, or 5 and 6. Sounds like an alignment issue like said above, as a strippped synchro would just grind going into gear.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

Check reverse, if you have issues getting into R and 1, it is likely a clutch drag issue. if it truly is just 1st, then definitely start with alignment. 

R is a good indicator because there is no syncronizing ring, there's a sleeve but no ring, so it doesn't rev match. If it grinds or resists into R at a stand-still, the clutch is dragging and rotating the input, making it difficult for it to mesh with R.

sometimes people recognize symptoms in 1st... first, because it gets more use, and a little resistance into R isn't terribly uncommon.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

i sometimes have a little trouble getting into R and 1st when cold in the mornings, i have to force them in a little but i dont get any grind. so this is a clutch issue? time to replace it soon?


----------



## Govt-Cheese (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, I will try them tomorrow!

I definitely only have the issue getting into first, so I will check the linkage and adjust it as necessary. I was just looking at that Forge short shifter kit too!


----------



## Govt-Cheese (Oct 13, 2009)

That did the trick! Adjusted the linkage a couple times and I'm good to go!

Now I see how easy this is, I'll probably do a short shift kit. I was looking at Forge, any recommendations?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Govt-Cheese said:


> That did the trick! Adjusted the linkage a couple times and I'm good to go!
> 
> Now I see how easy this is, I'll probably do a short shift kit. I was looking at Forge, any recommendations?


Nice work, glad that was all you needed :beer::beer: 

I went with the forge kit and was quite happy with it, but have some advice. If you have the ball and socket linkage ends, you will need to order the updated version with the pin and clip from Ebay, or source from a junkyard. Do this before you order the kit so don't have any down time when the shifter kit arrives.
Replace this









With this









I did have a small fitment issue with the Forge pieces, but took care of it easily with a grinding wheel.


















In the end it all came together nicely


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

91MK2Jetta said:


> i sometimes have a little trouble getting into R and 1st when cold in the mornings, i have to force them in a little but i dont get any grind. so this is a clutch issue? time to replace it soon?


Doesn't sound like a clutch issue. Again, align your linkage. If you keep forcing it, you will break a fork eventually, which means trans has to be opened or replaced.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Govt-Cheese said:


> That did the trick! Adjusted the linkage a couple times and I'm good to go!
> 
> Now I see how easy this is, I'll probably do a short shift kit. I was looking at Forge, any recommendations?


I went with dieselgeek. Install was a breeze after watching their installation video.
The shift throws are just right now. I love it.


----------



## Govt-Cheese (Oct 13, 2009)

Boulderhead said:


> I went with the forge kit and was quite happy with it, but have some advice. If you have the ball and socket linkage ends, you will need to order the updated version with the pin and clip from Ebay, or source from a junkyard. Do this before you order the kit so don't have any down time when the shifter kit arrives.


I do have the new rod ends already, so I'm ready for a new kit, thanks for the advice! :beer:


----------

